# AliExpress - account verification issues



## earlene

Finally today, after I don't even know how many years (at least 2, I think, maybe more) I have actually managed to log onto my AliExpess (when I signed up originally it was Alibaba) account.

I had so much trouble getting into the account because when I first signed up the confirmation email or verification code email or whatever it was, just never came to my email account.  I tried several times for them to re-send it, but it just never arrived. It was never in my junk mail and I searched my inbox many times for the email.  So I gave up.  Then tried again a couple of times since, and always the same result.  NOTHING.

But today I read something in another thread (plus many others here keep saying they order from AliExpress and they seem pretty happy with pricing and products and service, so decided to try again.

This time, I thought I'd just make a new account, but it wouldn't let me because I already had an account, but I couldn't sign in because of the lack of having the verification code.  Finally, though after a few tries the emails did arrive this time.  And no wonder I couldn't fine them with a search they don't come from an email address with English letters, so my search of my email won't pull them up.  Maybe they came before, but I didn't realize because they weren't in English & I don't usually open email from unrecognizable sources.  Still I just did a search and today's emails from them are the only emails I ever received, so I am positive they never arrived before anyway.

Then of course, I had to try and guess what password I used back then.  Oh, good, I did remember and it worked, too.  Great, now to change the password to the more secure system I use now.  It wouldn't let me.  I tried and tried and it kept sticking or freezing on a screen that wouldn't move forward.  So I used the online help chat to try and resolve it.  Again the whole rigamarole of waiting for slow-to-arrive verification codes in my email.  It took some time with this person, but we finally go to a point where I had to say, "No, I won't tell you my password.  I want to change my password myself.  My password has to be PRIVATE."  And I had to go through the re-set process again.  I thought for sure this was not going to work because it has failed so many times already.  But the Help person stayed online with me so throughout and it did work.  I hope that doesn't mean they were able to see my new password while I was creating it?!  

Anyway, I can access the account now, but was wondering if anyone else who uses AliExpress ever had as much difficulty as this accessing their account?

This was what made me want to check out AliExpress again:


penelopejane said:


> Try AliExpress.com takes 30 days (to Oz less to the US) but is reliable. Prices start at $2 for a “fondant lace mat” post free for Oz and for the US. Scroll through until you find the right mat at the right price from a seller with 95%+ good reviews.


----------



## Lin19687

It was Alibaba when I 1st signed on but never bought from.  I had a different email then so at least I can make a new account 

Bummer you had to go through all that !

Now I think I am going to go see how much they sell Soap boxes for


----------



## KiwiSoap

Hallo Earlene, I've been shopping from AliExpress recently and haven't had any problems so far. Granted, I set up a new account and haven't had to make any changes yet. 

Browsing the products, you'll find there are lots of different sellers selling the same product at different prices. You can sort products by price, low-to-high, just be aware of shipping costs (though often you can find free shipping). As *PenelopeJane* suggested, pay attention to the seller's reputation, though again I have had no issues so far. And pay attention to product dimensions, there are some pretty moulds that are 1cm x 1cm, which may not be what you are after 

They've had a couple of sales in the last couple of months, I don't know how frequent they are but you could make use of the wishlist and buy them all at an opportune time.

Sales are processed using an escrow system: you pay to AliExpress, who hold the money until you confirm receipt of the product, then the money is paid to the seller. This means if anything goes wrong -- you do not receive the product, it isn't as described, etc; -- then you can open a dispute with the seller. _Do not confirm receipt until you have received the product and checked for defects_, after you confirm receipt then AliExpress release the money to the seller and disputes will be more difficult to settle. *Read more here*

Hope this helps. Happy shopping!


----------



## penelopejane

Earlene,
There was a problem accessing the sites when they changed from Alibaba (wholesale) to Aliexpress (retail). I changed email accounts so all the problems went away.

Read the product description thoroughly to ensure what you are getting is what you want. If someone doesn’t have dimensions or the material stated you can ask the seller questions. 

Some people sell “linen” if you read the reviews you might find that it isn’t actually linen. So just be careful. I think a lot of the issues are the language barrier rather than trying to pull the wool over peoples eyes. Everyone I’ve ever messaged has been really friendly and helpful but sometimes patience is required.


----------



## earlene

Thank you for your suggestions.  I am glad you shared them with me.  I once made the mistake of ordering something from an eBay seller (a couple of decades ago now, I think) that ended up being way smaller than I had expected.  When I received it I was so angry and ready to jump all over the seller and report them to eBay, etc. etc.  Then I read the description and figured out it was my fault for not reading the description carefully and chalked it up to lesson learned.  But it's a good reminder, so thank you.


----------



## Lin19687

They didn't have the boxes like the ones I bought at WSP.  And the prices were about the same as what you pay here.


----------

